# Brassen mögen mich nicht



## fischbär (4. März 2017)

Eine seltsame Situation heute:
wir waren zu zweit an einer Buhne der Hochwasser-führenden Elbe. Kollege: 6 riesige Brassen. Ich: kein Biss. Wir haben direkt nebeneinander geangelt und auch Platz gewechselt. Beide hatten wir Feeder dran, Köder 5 Maden (gleicher Laden) an 8er Haken. Mein Grundfutter war Semmelbrösel mit etwas Fertigmix, Zucker, Maggi, Vanillezucker und getrockneten Gammarus. Kollege hat gekauftes Ultra-Billiggrundfutter mit zusätzlich Butter-Vanille Aroma.
Unterschied in der Montage war hauptsächlich, dass der Kollege einen Stopper in der Schnur hatte, der beim Abziehen des Fisches diesen ca. 30 cm hinter dem Feeder stoppt. Und ein Silikonschläuchchen, was das Vorfach erstmal kurz beim Anbiss blockiert und eventuell den Haken schon leicht setzt. Vorfächer waren ähnlich lang.
Was meint Ihr, woran es lag? Das Grundfutter? Glück? Der exakte Platz? Oder doch, dass seine Montage näher an einer Selbsthakmontage war? Ich hatte eine Durchlaufmontage die gegen die Feederspitze (1.5 oz) gespannt war.


----------



## feederbrassen (4. März 2017)

*AW: Brassen mögen mich nicht*

Hallo fischbär, hat dein Kollege vor dir von der Fliesrichtung gefischt? 
Habt ihr nach dem Platz tauschen exakt die gleiche Länge gefischt?


----------



## magut (5. März 2017)

*AW: Brassen mögen mich nicht*

hat er gefangen????


----------



## boot (5. März 2017)

*AW: Brassen mögen mich nicht*

War es der selbe Haken Hersteller, das kann auch schon was ausmachen. 

Ist dein Kollege nicht Raucher, und du Raucher. 

Es gibt Gerüche die für Fische nicht so angenehm sind, unter anderem auch körpereigene. 


Ich denke irgendwas davon war es, nur was das wirst du sicher herausfinden. 

Lg


----------



## Taxidermist (5. März 2017)

*AW: Brassen mögen mich nicht*

Ich habe auch zuerst gedacht, Raucher und Nichtraucher! 
Andere Fangverhinderer könnten auch Seife, Desinfektionsmittel oder ähnliche Chemie an den Händen, oder im Futter sein.
Autan ist z.b. eines dieser Fischverscheucher, aber das wirst du zu dieser Jahreszeit wohl nicht verwenden?
Auch beliebt, Mutters Putzeimer zum Futtermischen benutzen, ist keine gute Idee!

Jürgen


----------



## fischbär (5. März 2017)

*AW: Brassen mögen mich nicht*

Tja. Er ist Raucher ich Nichtraucher. Er hat 6 ich keinen Fisch bekommen. Er hat tendentiell mehr entgegen der Fließrichtung gefischt. ich war "dahinter".


----------



## Taxidermist (5. März 2017)

*AW: Brassen mögen mich nicht*

Vielleicht solltest du mitm Rauchen anfangen?
Ist natürlich nicht ernst gemeint!
Aber die Ursache liegt sicher im Detail.

Jürgen


----------



## Andal (5. März 2017)

*AW: Brassen mögen mich nicht*

Angeln folgt eben nicht den Regeln von Logik. So etwas gibts und es kommt immer wieder mal vor.


----------



## boot (5. März 2017)

*AW: Brassen mögen mich nicht*

Es wird ein Eigengeruch sein wenn es nicht der Haken ist.


----------



## boot (5. März 2017)

*AW: Brassen mögen mich nicht*

Haustiere die du angefasst hast?zb Hamster, Maus, Ratte, Hund


----------



## fischbär (5. März 2017)

*AW: Brassen mögen mich nicht*

Nee, eigentlich nicht. Das Futter war allerdings schon etwas alt. Roch aber noch ok... Ich vermute, dass er entweder genau da hingeworfen hat, wo der Brassenschwarm war, dass es sein Buttervanillearoma war (was ich eigentlich nicht glaube, da es fettlöslich und volatil ist und daher eigentlich Cypriniden nicht sonderlich beeindrucken sollte), oder aber, dass seine Montage mit der entschärften Selbsthakung der Trick war. Tja, oder aber einfach Pech.


----------



## boot (5. März 2017)

*AW: Brassen mögen mich nicht*

Naja solange es nicht immer so ist, ist es ja auch okay.

Da hilft nur beobachten was er anders macht.


----------



## feederbrassen (5. März 2017)

*AW: Brassen mögen mich nicht*



fischbär schrieb:


> ich war "dahinter".



Wenn dein Kollege also vor dir in der Strömung gesessen hat,
hat er im Prinzip die Fische die Stromaufziehen,der Futterspur folgend, vor dir abgefangen.
Also hat *er schonmal alles richtig gemacht*.

Das hat auch nichts mit seiner Montage zu tun oder das du Raucher bist.

Das du nach dem Platzwechsel nichts gefangen hast kann verschiedene Ursachen haben.

Du hast nicht die gleiche Länge gefischt wie dein Kollege,vielleicht waren auch keine Fische mehr da oder oder oder....

An deiner Montage wird es wohl *nicht* gelegen haben.
Bisse, selbst wenn du sie nicht direkt mit bekommst,sieht man aber spätestens am Köder.

Vielleicht auch einfach nur Pech gehabt,kennen tu ich sowas aber auch.:m

Noch vergessen: Vanille tun fast alle rein,geht auch das ganze Jahr gut.
Maggi,riecht ähnlich wie Liebstöckel,ist aber was für den Sommer.


----------



## Fr33 (17. März 2017)

*AW: Brassen mögen mich nicht*

Moin,

 so richig gut fange ich beim Feedern, gerade wenn das Wasser noch kalt ist, wenn ich mit Clip fische. Man "verteilt" einfach das Futter nicht so wahrlos und das macht einen der größten Unterschiede. 

 Dem würde ich sogar mehr Beachtung schenken, als Hakengröße, Futterfarbe oder sonst was. Ist wie beim Matchangeln.... der Köder muss in umittelbarer Nähe zum Futter sein.


----------



## Sharpo (17. März 2017)

*AW: Brassen mögen mich nicht*



Andal schrieb:


> Angeln folgt eben nicht den Regeln von Logik. So etwas gibts und es kommt immer wieder mal vor.




Absolut.

Manche haben halt das Glück, andere weniger...

ich hab schon mit Kollegen geangelt da hat man sich an den Kopf gepackt wenn man seh mit welcher Montage oder Anfuttermittel...und die haben dennoch die dicken Brocken gefangen.....teilweise als Anfänger....die hätten auch einen blanken Haken ins Wasser halten können.


Oftmals liegt es aber auch daran, dass manche Angler die Bisse nicht korrekt erkennen und oder im falschen Moment "anschlagen"....oder falsch anschlagen..


----------



## rosebad (17. März 2017)

*AW: Brassen mögen mich nicht*

Hi.
Wie Andal schon geschrieben hat. Ist mir auch schon ein paar mal passiert.

Keine Gedanken machen, beim nächsten mal fängt dein Kollege nix.

Petri.


----------



## Revilo62 (17. März 2017)

*AW: Brassen mögen mich nicht*

Darüber kann man spekulieren wie man will, aber manchmal ist weniger mehr. Vielleicht waren die Gammarus schon zu viel des Guten, Du angelst am Grund im wenn auch leicht strömenden Bereich und machst ein z.T. auftreibendes Futter rein und wie gesagt, Butter-Vanille oder Scopex sind klassische Friedfischaromen, bei denen gerade Brassen gut ansprechen. Um die Montagen würde ich mir weniger Gedanken machen .

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## feederbrassen (17. März 2017)

*AW: Brassen mögen mich nicht*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Du angelst am Grund im wenn auch leicht strömenden Bereich und machst ein z.T. auftreibendes Futter rein und ,,,,,,,,,,,,,



Leicht strömendes Wasser und auftreibendes Futter ist ein KO
fehler.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (17. März 2017)

*AW: Brassen mögen mich nicht*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Leicht strömendes Wasser und auftreibendes Futter ist ein KO
> fehler.



Nicht wenn ich 200 Meter weiter Stromab sitze, dann unterstütze ich diese Idee. :m


----------



## bootszander (17. März 2017)

*AW: Brassen mögen mich nicht*

Hallo Fischbär. Du scheuibst: und auch platz gewechselt.
Nun dann kann es ja nur an deinem system liegen.


----------



## Revilo62 (18. März 2017)

*AW: Brassen mögen mich nicht*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Leicht strömendes Wasser und auftreibendes Futter ist ein KO
> fehler.



Ja, Federbrassen, so ist es, wenn man nicht noch einmal seinen Komment liest, da fehlte ein Fragezeichen, denn die Gamarus hatte er ja schon in seinem Futter 

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## fischbär (18. März 2017)

*AW: Brassen mögen mich nicht*

Ich denke nicht, dass da so viele Gamarus drin waren, dass die groß was weggelockt haben. Das meiste Futter hat sich langsam aus dem Korb gelöst.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (20. März 2017)

*AW: Brassen mögen mich nicht*

Komisch, daß sich hier alle auf´s Futter eingeschossen haben!
#c

Ich denke, daß es eher an der Montage lag.

Meine eignen Erfahrungen beziehen sich zwar mehr aufs Feedern im Stillwasser, aber könnten Dich vielleicht trotzdem weiterbringen:
Bei mir waren, gerade bei kaltem Wasser, Selbsthakmethode in Verbindung mit sehr kurzen Vorfächern (10-30cm) oft der entscheidende Schlüssel zum Erfolg.

Die Bisse waren teilweise so fein, daß ich sie an der 1oz Spitze kaum erkennen konnte (Entfernung ca. 30m und Monoschnur).
Ein blitzschneller Anhieb beim leisesten Verdacht brachte aber gelegentlich Fisch.
Hab mir dann aus einer abgebrochenen Spitze eine Schwingspitze gebastelt, mit der die Bisserkennung wenigstens etwas besser wurde.
Aber die meisten Zupfer waren immernoch zu kurz, um darauf reagieren zu können.

Erst das kurze Vorfach brachte den Durchbruch.
Montiert an einer Schlaufenmontage, die den Selbsthakeffekt gewährleistet.
Die Schlaufe hab ich dabei ebenfalls sehr kurz gebunden (10-15cm Laufweg).

Viele Fische hakten sich zwar selbst, sind aber nicht weggeschwommen, sondern haben die Schwingspitze nur leicht angehoben.
Den Korb haben sie also gar nicht bewegt, nachdem sie schon gehakt waren.


----------



## bootszander (20. März 2017)

*AW: Brassen mögen mich nicht*

Nachtschwärmer, nicht alle, ich nicht (futter). Er schreibt, dass er in der elbe angelt. Im see ist es natürlich anders.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (20. März 2017)

*AW: Brassen mögen mich nicht*

Unabhängig davon stehen Fische manchmal auf einer Bahn und bewegen sich von dieser auch nicht weg, das sind halt Bereiche wo du manchmal nur dort fangen kannst. Bekanntes Phänomen.

Wenn dein Kollege also 5 Meter weiter oder du eben 5 Meter kürzer gefischt hast kann das schon den Unterschied gemacht haben.


----------



## feederbrassen (20. März 2017)

*AW: Brassen mögen mich nicht*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wenn dein Kollege also 5 Meter weiter oder du eben 5 Meter kürzer gefischt hast kann das schon den Unterschied gemacht haben.



Wenn man so fischt, braucht man sich über eine lange Nase nicht wundern.#6


----------



## Bimmelrudi (3. April 2017)

*AW: Brassen mögen mich nicht*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Unabhängig davon stehen Fische manchmal auf einer Bahn und bewegen sich von dieser auch nicht weg, das sind halt Bereiche wo du manchmal nur dort fangen kannst. Bekanntes Phänomen.
> 
> Wenn dein Kollege also 5 Meter weiter oder du eben 5 Meter kürzer gefischt hast kann das schon den Unterschied gemacht haben.



Richtig, im Frühjahr trifft das sogar sehr häufig auf die Brassen in der Elbe zu.
Die stehen recht punktuell und bleiben in einem kleinen Bereich um die Futterstelle.
Da reichen selbst 3m weiter nach links/rechts geworfen schon aus, um keine Bisse mehr zu bekommen.
Hab das gestern selbst erlebt an der Elbe. Hatte geclipt, etwa 35m draußen gefischt.
Auf dem Spot kamen die Bisse kontinuierlich, wenn auch bei weitem noch nicht so brachial wie im Sommer.
2-3m links/rechts daneben ging gar nichts.

Dafür war die Durchschnittsgröße wie immer sehr gut...unter 40cm war keine Brasse und die größte war knappe 60cm.
Das sie aktuell recht zimperlich beißen, liegt meiner Meinung nach an der bevorstehenden Laichzeit.
Etliche gefangene Brassen hatten deutlichen Laichausschlag.
War etwa 4h am feedern, hatte zum Schluß etwa 2 dutzend Brassen und zu meiner großen Uberraschung, auch eine Grundel. |bigeyes
War ja nur ne Frage der Zeit, das die übern MLK auch in die Elbe kommen.
Allerdings hätte ich nicht gedacht sie soweit draußen anzutreffen, hätte eher vermutet die sitzen ufernah auf den Steinpackungen.
Zwischendurch gabs auch mal 2 hammerharte Einsteiger, die mir direkt mal mein 18er Vorfach gesprengt hatten.
Vermutlich waren das Karpfen, wäre ja nicht das erste Mal.

Futter war nen simples helles Grundfutter, dem ich noch ein paar Maden und Mais (angequetscht) beigemischt habe.
Damit hab ich generell gute Erfahrungen in der Elbe gemacht, da brauch man nix verkomplizieren um Spaß beim Feedern zu haben, die Brassen nehmen das gerne an.

Köder waren Maden, zwischendurch auch mal Rotwurm oder Kombi aus beidem.
Die letzte Stunde hab ich nur noch jeden 5.Wurf den Korb befüllt, beißfreudige Fische waren genug am Platz ohne dauernd nachzufüttern.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (3. April 2017)

*AW: Brassen mögen mich nicht*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Richtig, im Frühjahr trifft das sogar sehr häufig auf die Brassen in der Elbe zu.
> Die stehen recht punktuell und bleiben in einem kleinen Bereich um die Futterstelle.
> Da reichen selbst 3m weiter nach links/rechts geworfen schon aus, um keine Bisse mehr zu bekommen.
> Hab das gestern selbst erlebt an der Elbe. Hatte geclipt, etwa 35m draußen gefischt.
> ...



Och nö, bitte keine Grundeln, ich ziehe dieses Jahr wieder an die Elbe und möchte mich mit diesen Wesen nicht rumplagen müssen.

Beim Rest gebe ich dir vollste Zustimmung. Oftmals Füttern die Leute auch viel zu viel, dabei reicht schon eine leichte Futterspur, welcher der Fisch ja auch folgt.

Das Thema Elbe-Feedern geht bei mir aber erst dieses Jahr wieder los, wird aber interessant !

Fischst du auch mitten im Strom, wenn ja welche Gewichte haben die Körbe ?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (4. April 2017)

*AW: Brassen mögen mich nicht*

War bisher die erste Grundel die ich in der Elbe hatte.
So schlimm isses also noch nicht, aber das könnte es sehr schnell werden.
hat mich dennoch etwas erstaunt sie soweit draußen zu fangen, wo quasi keine Steinpackung mehr ist.

Der MLK ist nicht weit weg und dort gibt es Tonnen von Grundeln, wenn auch nicht überall.
Im MLK bei Glindenberg nahe der Trogbrücke kann man sich wundangeln vor Grundeln, wenige km weiter Richtung Westen bei Jersleben kommen sie quasi überhaupt nicht vor.
Vermutlich hat es was mit dem verstärkten Schiffsaufkommen an der Trogbrücke und dem Wendebecken nahe dem Schiffshebewerk Rothensee zu tun, das sie dort sehr zahlreich sind.
Als KöFi zum Zanderangeln sind sie aber gern gesehen, hab schon einige gute Zander darauf gefangen.
Wenns dunkel wird hat man eh Ruhe vor den Grundeln, dann kommen die andren Plagegeister..Wollis |uhoh:

Ich fahre meist Richtung Heinrichsberg an die Elbe.
Nicht nur zum Feedern, auch zum Grundangeln.
Im Hauptstrom wirste da kaum feedern können, der Fluß ist dort nicht wirklich tief und hat sehr starke Strömung.
Da driften selbst 230g Krallenbleie wie nix davon.
Ich feeder daher immer in den Buhnen, etwa 5m vor der Strömungskante. Da komme ich gewöhnlich dann mit 80-120g Körben hin, je nach Buhne und Wasserstand.
Im Sommer lassen sich die Brassen auch direkt am Buhnenkopf, wo sich die Strömung bricht, mit ner banalen 5m Stippe fangen...spaßige Sache, denn die Brassen sind selten kleine Exemplare.

Richtung Schönebeck sehen die Strömungsverhältnisse wieder ganz anders aus. Selbst im Stadtgebiet von Magdeburg kommt man mitunter mit 80g im Hauptstrom hin, vielleicht auch weniger.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (12. April 2017)

*AW: Brassen mögen mich nicht*

...Brassen scheinen dich wirklich nicht zu mögen, dafür wohl aber Güstern. 

Spaß beiseite, lag mit Sicherheit auch an der Buhne auf der wir beide letzten Sonntag gesessen haben, daß sich dort vorrangig nur Güstern aufgehalten haben.
Hab ich schon öfters an der Elbe gehabt, in manchen Buhnen sind nur fette Klodeckel und in andren wieder nur kleinere Exemplare oder auch andre Fischarten.

Gefangen hast ja ordentlich.


----------



## fischbär (13. April 2017)

*AW: Brassen mögen mich nicht*

Oh ja, und die 35 cm Güster war immerhin PB. Danke nochmal!


----------



## Bimmelrudi (13. April 2017)

*AW: Brassen mögen mich nicht*

Kein Thema, vielleicht wiederholen wir das ja nochmal woanders.
Im Stadtgebiet von Magdeburg hättest du ja nen Heimvorteil, hab da noch nie gefeedert. Interessieren würde es mich aber definitiv.


----------



## fischbär (14. April 2017)

*AW: Brassen mögen mich nicht*

War gestern Nacht los. Wieder in der Nähe wo davor nix lief. Zwei große Brassen und zwei Güster. Und Besuch von reichlich Polizei, die irgendwen gesucht haben.
Leider hat ein Kreuzfahrtschiff meinen Futterplatz ramponiert.

Im Nachgang betrachtet, und mit Deinen lehrreichen Tips würde ich folgende Gründe für den Misserfolg annehmen:

- Buhnenkopf wäre besser gewesen
- Viel zu wenig Futter für die Strömung mit Method Feeder
- Inkonsistentes Anwerfen von verschiedenen Plätzen
- stromab von Kollegem geangelt


----------



## Bimmelrudi (14. April 2017)

*AW: Brassen mögen mich nicht*

Zu wenig Futter denk ich eher nicht, obwohl das durchaus mal sein kann.
Mit kleinerem Korb muss man halt öfters nen vollen Korb nachlegen, im Fluss verteilt sich das halt viel schneller.
Ansonsten wird es kaum möglich sein, die Fische am Platz zu halten.

Ob Buhnenkopf oder weiter in Buhne drin ist auch nicht soo entscheidend, zumindest nicht außerhalb der kalten Jahreszeit.
Das genauere konstante Anwerfen eines Spots ist da schon deutlich wichtiger.
Und auch nicht ganz unwichtig ist die Korbwahl.
Hast ja letztes Mal gesehen, wir hatten beide nen eckigen 100g-Korb.
Trotzdem ist deiner gerollt Richtung meinem Spot, der recht nah an der Strömungskante lag und dort auch stabil liegen blieb trotz höherer Strömung.
Dein Korb ging halt sehr schnell raus aus deinem angeworfenen Spot.
Das Futter verdriftet durch die Strömung zwar auch Richtung Strömungskante, aber eben auch stromab.
Die Fische werden also dahin gelockt, wo dein Köder nicht wirklich liegt.
Der Rest deines Futters driftete also in Strömungsrichtung quasi hinter meiner liegenden Montage.
Ich hatte also ne verlängerte Futterspur meines Spots hin und wieder for free.
Die dicken Brassen haben sich ja dann bedankt. |supergri

Dein verwendeter Korb hatte ein recht klobiges Gewicht, meiner hingegen ein sehr flaches planes Gewicht und auf die komplette Korbunterseite gezogen.
Dadurch liegt der Korb einfach stabiler und wird weitaus weniger durch die Strömung beeinflusst.
Wenn man weiter in der Buhne drin fischt, ist das nicht so gravierend.
Fischt man näher Richtung Strömungskante, wird das dann schon wichtiger, sofern man den Korb nicht absichtlich Rollen lassen will.

In Verbindung mit dem von dir verwendeten gewinkelten Ledger Boom, bewirkte das ungewollte Rollen auch noch ne super Verdrallung der monofilen Schnur, da sich der Korb durch das Rollen x-fach um den Boom dreht und dieser aufgrund deiner semi-Festblei-Montage nicht mehr mitkommt.
Wäre der Boom freilaufend gewesen, hätte es möglicherweise weniger Drall gegeben, bei einem geraden Boom vermutlich gar keinen.

Das waren die Dinge, die mir so zwischendurch immer mal wieder auffielen.

Ich persönlich zieh halt die Schlaufenmontage vor, ist easy zu binden und Verhedderungen sind äußerst selten.
Booms (nur aus Metall mit gekröpfter Kante) nehme ich sehr selten und wenn dann nur zum Grundangeln auf Aal oder Zander.

EDIT: hab mal ne einfache Zeichnung drangehängt, die das evtl. besser verdeutlicht.


----------



## fischbär (14. April 2017)

*AW: Brassen mögen mich nicht*

Hehe, grandios! Immerhin habe ich die Güster abgezweigt.


----------

